# Dirae's Fall



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dirae had been a Space Marine Captain for well over 20 solar rotations on the planet Cithaeron and through this time he had been as loyal as any of the Space Marines in the Flaming Strikers Chapter. The Flaming Strikers Chapter was based on a rocky moon near Tallarn and the chapter was known for the collateral damage it often inflicted on the areas around which it fought. This meant that were an Imperial Planet to summon them, the planet involved would often be permanently battle scarred. Through this time his trusty bolter and chainsword had tasted the blood of Orks, Heretics and even other Space Marines during a combat with Huron Blackheart’s Corsairs. His faith in the Emperor had been tested time and time again and he was seen by many of the younger recruits as one of the most reliable members of the Flaming Strikers. 

It was because of this that he was chosen to lead the cleansing of Caripito, a small agri world which had forsaken the Emperors name and had executed the Planetary Commander. The planet had approximately 20 000 Imperial Guardsmen and any resistance was expected to be minimal. Although the planet had no major fortifications, the Inquisitor who was accompanying the Space Marines ordered cyclonic warheads to be dropped on many of the cities, saying that this would ensure the planet’s defense systems would be unable to shoot the drop pods raining from the Flaming Strikers Cruiser. The strike force would be composed of 3 formations, one of which Dirae would lead, and the two others led by other two other Space Marine Captains, Octavos and Cerberus. The Inquisitor would accompany Dirae’s group as they were the team which would attack the capitol and the Inquisitor was eager to get a chance to execute the leader of the rebellion.

Inside the lead drop pod, Dirae barked “Check your bolters!” His power sword glowing with ancient power “When we land, form a perimeter 50 meters across; kill all those who would oppose The Emperor!” He would lead a squad of 10 terminators, all equipped with twin-linked bolters and power weapons except for Brother Tellinon, who carried an assault cannon. With ten seconds before impact, they chanted as one “We Are the Flame! We Bring His Fire” The Drop Pods doors burst open, and the Space Marines charged out…

To Be Continued
Comments or Criticism Greatly Appreciated

Many Names are Greek In Origin


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

It was good.. But the pacing was too fast to formulate any particular tone in the story... But I'm also expecting the next installment...


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, There will be more and the pacing will slow down, thanks for the response


----------

